# xml-schema aus wsdl auslagern in eine eigene xsd-Datei



## anfaenger345 (17. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

in folgender WSDL ist im obigen "wsdl:types"-Abschnitt ein XML-Schema enthalten (müssten die Zeilen 11 bis 38 sein) welches ich gerne auslagern würde in eine eigenständige .XSD -Datei. Ich bekomme es nur nicht hin.   Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus! 



```
<wsdl:definitions xmlns:http="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/http/" 
xmlns:soap="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/soap/" 
xmlns:s="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" 
xmlns:soapenc="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" 
xmlns:tns="http://localhost/WebService/" 
xmlns:tm="http://microsoft.com/wsdl/mime/textMatching/" 
xmlns:mime="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/mime/" 
xmlns:wsdl="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/" 
targetNamespace="http://localhost/WebService/">

	<wsdl:types>
		<s:schema elementFormDefault="qualified" targetNamespace="http://localhost/WebService/">
			<s:element name="HelloWorld">
				<s:complexType/>
			</s:element>
			<s:element name="HelloWorldResponse">
				<s:complexType>
					<s:sequence>
						<s:element minOccurs="0" maxOccurs="1" name="HelloWorldResult" type="s:string"/>
					</s:sequence>
				</s:complexType>
			</s:element>
			<s:element name="SayHello">
				<s:complexType>
					<s:sequence>
						<s:element minOccurs="0" maxOccurs="1" name="name" type="s:string"/>
					</s:sequence>
				</s:complexType>
			</s:element>
			<s:element name="SayHelloResponse">
				<s:complexType>
					<s:sequence>
						<s:element minOccurs="0" maxOccurs="1" name="SayHelloResult" type="s:string"/>
					</s:sequence>
				</s:complexType>
			</s:element>
		</s:schema>
	</wsdl:types>
	<wsdl:message name="HelloWorldSoapIn">
		<wsdl:part name="parameters" element="tns:HelloWorld"/>
	</wsdl:message>
	<wsdl:message name="HelloWorldSoapOut">
		<wsdl:part name="parameters" element="tns:HelloWorldResponse"/>
	</wsdl:message>
	<wsdl:message name="SayHelloSoapIn">
		<wsdl:part name="parameters" element="tns:SayHello"/>
	</wsdl:message>
	<wsdl:message name="SayHelloSoapOut">
		<wsdl:part name="parameters" element="tns:SayHelloResponse"/>
	</wsdl:message>
	<wsdl:portType name="Service1Soap">
		<wsdl:operation name="HelloWorld">
			<wsdl:input message="tns:HelloWorldSoapIn"/>
			<wsdl:output message="tns:HelloWorldSoapOut"/>
		</wsdl:operation>
		<wsdl:operation name="SayHello">
			<wsdl:input message="tns:SayHelloSoapIn"/>
			<wsdl:output message="tns:SayHelloSoapOut"/>
		</wsdl:operation>
	</wsdl:portType>
	<wsdl:binding name="Service1Soap" type="tns:Service1Soap">
		<soap:binding style="document" transport="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/http"/>
		<wsdl:operation name="HelloWorld">
			<soap:operation soapAction="http://localhost/WebService/HelloWorld" style="document"/>
			<wsdl:input>
				<soap:body use="literal"/>
			</wsdl:input>
			<wsdl:output>
				<soap:body use="literal"/>
			</wsdl:output>
		</wsdl:operation>
		<wsdl:operation name="SayHello">
			<soap:operation soapAction="http://localhost/WebService/SayHello" style="document"/>
			<wsdl:input>
				<soap:body use="literal"/>
			</wsdl:input>
			<wsdl:output>
				<soap:body use="literal"/>
			</wsdl:output>
		</wsdl:operation>
	</wsdl:binding>
	<wsdl:service name="Service1">
		<documentation xmlns="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/"/>
		<wsdl:port name="Service1Soap" binding="tns:Service1Soap">
			<soap:address location="http://localhost/WebService/Service1.asmx"/>
		</wsdl:port>
	</wsdl:service>
</wsdl:definitions>
```


----------



## Wildcard (17. Apr 2007)

Naja, du definierst deine types in einer xsd, definierst einen Präfix für den TNS der xsd und gibst diesen in deiner wsdl an wenn du auf einen type in der xsd verweist.


----------



## anfaenger345 (17. Apr 2007)

Hallo,
habe leider nicht allzuviel Ahnung von dieser Materie. Könntest du mir das bitte machen und hier posten?

Vielen herzlichen Dank!!


----------



## anfaenger345 (18. Apr 2007)

Jetzt probiere ich schon seid Stunden da rum und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das ein auslagern des XML-Schemas für SOAP mit Document nicht möglich ist 
Weis da jemand weiter? Verzweifle grad übelst..


----------

